# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  شروع کار با دلفی 2005 ؟

## ProgrammingLove

من در زمینه برنامه نویسی دات نت هیچ تجربه ای ندارم و الان می خوام شروع کنم . ولی تعریف چندانی از دلفی 2005 نشنیدم . به نظر شما با دلفی 2005 کار رو شروع کنم یا با وی.اس. دات.نت ؟
در ضمن من به سی و دلفی هم مقداری تسلط دارم .
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید  :موفق:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

برای یادگیری نحوه استفاده از دلفی 2005 برای برنامه نویسی دات نت بدلیل کمبود منابع بهتر است از #C شروع کنید. بعد اگر از بازگشت به دلفی 2005 برای دات نت منصرف نشدید میتوانید معادلهای دستورات #C را در دلفی 2005 با سینتکس پاسکال امتحان کنید.

----------


## ProgrammingLove

ممنون
آقا مهدی ، توی یکی از تاپیک ها ، شما از دلفی 2005 رضایت نداشتید . به نظرتون اصلا کار با این محصول عاقلانه هست یا نه ؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

من از دلفی 2005 بخاطر IDE اش رضایت ندارم (چون عادت دارم سریع کار کنم)، اما برای کسانی که ترجیح میدهند از Object Pascal برای برنامه نویسی استفاده کنند مجموعه خوبی است.

----------


## Kamran.K

من هم دقیقا همین تجربه رو داشتم
پروژه ای که با دلفی دات نت بواسطه Ide بسیار ضعیفش کند پیش می رفت در visual studio با سرعت انجام شد. لاقل وقتتات صرف restart کردن مداوم نمی‌شود.
کنار آمدن با #C هم راحت است. راستش من که اصلا متوجه نشدم کی از دلفی دات نت به C#‎.Net مهاجرت کردم

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

مرسی

----------


## Kamran.K

یک چیز دیگه
در کنار Visual Studio یادتون نره از Code.Rush استفاده کنید. واقعا دنیا زیباتر میشه
http://www.devexpress.com/coderush

----------


## brians2000

مشکل مایکروسافت یه چیز دیگست... جاهایی دست آدم رو می بنده که آدم احتیاج داره کار رو توسعه بده!‌... مشخصا وی سی ال از لحاظ یک کتابخانه تواناییهای خارق العاده ای داره و در قسمت عمده ای از اف سی ال بهتر طراحی شده... البته ساختارها اونقدر شبیه هستند که نمیشه فهمید.... !‌ فرمودید دلفی 2005 آی دی ای ضعیفی داره؟‌ من فکر می کنم آی دی ای ویژوال استودیو 2003 به مراتب ضعیفتره و در عین حال امکانات این دو قابل غیاث نیستند!! من خیلیهارو دیدم که منتظر وی سی ال بورلند برای کامپکت فریم ورک هستند ... قبول کنید اصولی طراحی شده و لذتش به اینه که با یک کنترل و کلیک می تونید همه سورس هارو ویو کنید یعنی یک فریم ورک کاملا با سورس باز...به هرصورت دلفی 2005 از لحاظ اینترفیس و راحتی بهتر طراحی شده و در عین حال امکانات ایندوتا هم غیر قابل غیاث است! در ضمن... وی سی ال هنوز هم بهترینه! :)‌ و کم دردسر ترین...!!! :))‌‌ در ضمن:‌دلفی 2005 باگ داشت که دیگه نداره و تهمت نزنید به بورلند! کلا من تعجب می کنم ... 
تو محیط مایکروسافت واقعا همه چی عذاب آوره!‌ آدم وقتی می خواد کارساده ای رو بکنه وقت بیشتری باید بگذاره !! اصلا این دوتا محیط غیر قابل غیاثند البته تو پروژه های جدی و بزرگ دلفی بی نهایت بهتره... اصول مهندسی نرم افزار توش رعایت شده کالیبر آر ام و  توگدر و اکو!‌  فکر می کنم 10000 دلار فقط توش کامپوننت کپی شده! یه دونه ایندی اپن سورس به کل هیکل کامپوننتهای مایکروسافت می ارزه (البته رو اونم نصب می شه ولی نه به صورت وی سی ال و اپن سورس)‌ :))‌ شما چی این دوتا رو غیاs\س می کنید؟‌ من می دونم دلفی 2005 افتضاح باگ داشت!‌حالا که نداره که بهتره؟...!‌:))‌ چیزی که مایکروسافت نداره سرعته!‌اصلا محیطش خلاقیت رو می گیره از آدم... در هر وضع:‌:))‌ به بورلند پشت نکنید...

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

به این میگن یک اظهار نظر کاملا جانبدارانه و تعصبی.




> جاهایی دست آدم رو می بنده که آدم احتیاج داره کار رو توسعه بده!‌


مثال بزنید.





> مشخصا وی سی ال از لحاظ یک کتابخانه تواناییهای خارق العاده ای داره و در قسمت عمده ای از اف سی ال بهتر طراحی شده.


فراموش نکنید FCL رو کسی طراحی کرده که قبلا VCL رو طراحی کرده بود. برادر مومن، آقای هلزبرگ که معرف حضورتان هست؟





> فرمودید دلفی 2005 آی دی ای ضعیفی داره؟‌ من فکر می کنم آی دی ای ویژوال استودیو 2003 به مراتب ضعیفتره و در عین حال امکانات این دو قابل غیاث نیستند!!


در این شکی نیست که دلفی 2005 IDE ضعیفی داره. باگهای فراوان، کندی در همه چیز، حتی باز شدن خود محیط. اگر اصرار دارید که IDE ویژوال استودیو دات نت ضعیف است لطفا با مثال و دلیل ثابت کنید.





> من خیلیهارو دیدم که منتظر وی سی ال بورلند برای کامپکت فریم ورک هستند


من هم تعداد کمی از این جور آدمها دیدم. اینها در حقیقت نمیخوان حقیقت رو قبول کنند.





> لذتش به اینه که با یک کنترل و کلیک می تونید همه سورس هارو ویو کنید یعنی یک فریم ورک کاملا با سورس باز


مخالف بهتر بودن وجود سورس نیستم، اما این سورسها تنها جنبه آموزشی و مرجع داره. چون VCL در حقیقت کتابخانه SubClass شده ای از امکانات خود ویندوز است، مگر در مواردی که خودشان چیزی اضافه کرده اند.

وجود سورس VCL یک مزیت محسوب میشه، اما این در شرایطی موثر است که سورس های فوق کاملا Document میشدند (که نشده اند و برنامه نویس خودش باید روند کار را دنبال کند تا به عملکرد هر یک پی ببرد).

در FCL هر چیزی بدون استثناء Document شده است. این بنظر من عدم وجود سورس FCL را جبران میکند. کما اینکه موقع توسعه موارد مختلف در ویژوال استودیو، از جمله نوشتن Application، سرویس و کامپوننتهای مختلف عدم وجود سورس هیچ وقت مانع کار من نشده است و MSDN کاملا اطلاعات لازم را در اختیارم قرار داده است.





> به هرصورت دلفی 2005 از لحاظ اینترفیس و راحتی بهتر طراحی شده


بشدت مخالفم. بعنوان کسی که غیر از دلفی با چیزی کار نکرده بهت حق میدم اینطور قضاوت کنی.





> ‌دلفی 2005 باگ داشت که دیگه نداره


باگهایی که من میشناختم، به خصوص باگهای IDE همچنان پابرجا هستند. حتی در Update Pack 3 هم درست نشده اند.





> تو محیط مایکروسافت واقعا همه چی عذاب آوره!‌ آدم وقتی می خواد کارساده ای رو بکنه وقت بیشتری باید بگذاره !!


درست برعکس!

به بخش مقالات سایت Delphiran.com سر بزن. نسخه ویژه #C اون مقاله ها برای من 20 دقیقه با تایپش وقت برد، در حالی که تنها چند ساعت وقت گذاشتم تا ببینم از کدوم پیاده سازی کلاسهای معادل در کد فوق در دلفی 2005 استفاده کنم. یعنی یک مثال در #C برام 20 دقیقه زمان برد، معادلش در دلفی دات نت 3 ساعت.






> یه دونه ایندی اپن سورس به کل هیکل کامپوننتهای مایکروسافت می ارزه


حرف از Indy نزن که دلم خونه! امان از باگهای فراوانی که هیچ کس برای رفعش وقت نمیگذاره. اما کلاسهای معادل Indy در دات نت کارم رو بدون هیچ مشکلی راه انداختند و بدون هیچ مشکلی کار میکنند.





> چیزی که مایکروسافت نداره سرعته!


این یکی رو دیگه کاملا برعکس گفتی.






> ‌اصلا محیطش خلاقیت رو می گیره از آدم


برای من که اینطور نبوده. شاید بشه نتیجه گرفت که مشکل از خودت بوده.

----------


## brians2000

:)‌ جوابت رو خیلی ساده بهت می دهم! فرمودید محیط دلفی 2005 ضعیف است....

اف سی ال از لحاظ داکیومنت فوق العاده است... در این شکی نیست... من مشخصا باید با مایکروسافت هم بتونم کار کنم... شما فرمودید سورس مهم نیست؟
چرا! توی پروژه های بزرگ ما باید حتما حداکثر میزان سورس ممکن رو داشته باشیم!‌ فرمودید باگ تو ایندی؟‌:)‌ با درست استفاده کردن از اون باگی وجود نداره... دات نت ذاتا کندتر هستش.... ولی نه صدبرابر در عمکلرد عمومی 2 تا 7 برابر... مشخصا هر اسمبلی رو در دات نت میشه به راحتی پورت کرد!‌:))‌

ببین.... توی آخرین پروژه ما 90 درصد سورسهای کامپوننتهای مورد استفاده رو تغییرات عمومی دادیم و اونهارو دیباگ کردیم... بطور کلی از لحاظ زمان پابلیش دلفی زمان کمتری می بره تا محیط مایکروسافتی.
معادل فریم در مایکروسافت چیه؟‌میدونی ارث رسوندن فرم چقدر استفاده شد ازش؟‌ میدونی باز بودن سورس و ادیت اون (راحتت کنم اگر سورس کامل نبود اصلا این برنامه طراحی نمی شد یعنی از عهده ما خارج بود! :)) قصد دارم روز پابلیش عمومی معرفیش کنم اینجاهم )‌ چقدر مهمه؟

اپن سورس... یعنی آقا من الف رو می گیرم تبدیلش می کنم به چیزی که می خوام... ما تغییرات فراوانی در سورس کامپوننتها دادیم که جمعا بالغ بر یک میلیون و 900 هزار تغییر یافته شد!‌ بعضی از سورسهایی که استفاده شدند اصولا کامپوننتهای فاقد پشتیبانی درست بودند فکر کن همین مشکل رو با اف سی ال داشته باشی! 

باگ داره دلفی بدبخت 2005؟‌:)‌‌ من تو ویزوال استودیو زمانی که سرویس پک دورو می ریزی و یه بار محض رضای خدا ویزوال استودیوی 2005 رو بدترشو دیدم!
خوب... من گفتم: بورلند اشتباه بزرگی کرد... نباید نرم افزار بتا نشده رو عرضه کنی... این نتیجه اش اینا که کسایی مثل تو به ویزوال استودیو میگن محیط...
مثال می زنم:‌اکو !‌ این راحت کن کار تو پروژه های بزرگه!  یعنی واقعا وقت رو آزاد می کنه!
بورلند دیتا پرووایدر بارها و بارها بهتر از مایکروسافتیشه! من نمی دونم قبول داری بانک اطلاعاتی توی مایکروسافت کمی وقت گیر تره (و ضعیفتر از لحاظ همه چیز) ؟‌ فکر می کنم بله!‌ 

خوب... محیط بورلند دلفی بدبخت! در آپدیت 3 که کار کردم واقعا بدبخت عالیه (ای بی مرام! دلفی رو 9 سال کار کردی می گی محیطش بده )
کامپوننت تو دلفی چیه؟ آقا برو یه دونه به گو به مایکروسافتی ها فریم رو درست کنند مشابهشو!‌ من خیلی استفاده می کنم  و از ارث رسوندن متوالی فرمها! خیلی تو وی سی ال ما دستکاری می کنیم.... محیط 32 بیتی دلفی هنوز نیرومندترینه بخصوص از لحاظ پشتوانه سورس... تو مهندسی نرم افزار چیزی مثل سی آر ام ضروریه که نیازهای کاریت رو سریع می نویسی... می فرمایید مایکروسافت چی داره واقعا؟‌:))‌ آیا شما فکر می کنید اف سی ال کاربردی تره از وی سی ال؟‌ تو وی سی ال همه چیز حتی فرم خودش کامپوننت متحرکه یعنی دیگه کارو کرده طراحی کن بکش تو بقلی ...  دلفی یه زبان حرفه ای ... صحیحتر طراحی شده از سی شارپ هست با پشتوانه ای قدیمی... من اون و سی ++ رو دوست دارم این دو زبان همیشه کنارم بودند‌! راستی :
:))‌تو ممحیط خشک و خالی مایکروسافت توگدر نباشه سخته کار... سی آر ام تو تیمهای بزرگ مهمه! ما از ارث رسوندن کدهای همدیگر استفاده وحشتناک می کنیم... از سورس تیم زیاد استفاده می کنیم !‌ بعدشم شباهت دلفی 2005 و وی استودیو در کار بی نهایت زیاد هستش ولی ادیتور دلفی بهتره!‌ بطور کلی تیم ورک تو مایکروسافت عذاب می ده آدمو!‌2005 بهتر شده اومده یو ام ال ویزیو بیس!!!‌گذاشته؟! به چه درد می خوره؟‌مثلا جای توگدر یا ریشنال رز؟‌:))‌  کشنده خلاقیت و وقت مایکروسافت! دات نت فوق العاده است ولی محیط مایکروسافت دشمن وقته! بخصوص تو کارهای سریع تو دیتا بیس و حتی وب... تو کارهای اپلیکیشن دات نت کمی میلنگه چون مثلا خود ما جرات نداریم چیزی رو بدون سورس بخریم (بیشتر کامپوننتهای دات نت سورس ندارند)‌ و در عین حال خودمونو بچسبونیم به مایکروسافت... در هر وضع اینطور شد:


بگو ایهریتانس ویزوال فرمها و اصلا فریم تو مایکروسافت کجا هستش ما ندیدیم؟
شبیه سی آر ام رو در مایکروسافت بگو! 
ببینم... تو دلفی چند ثانیه طول میکشه یه کامپوننت نوشتن اونور چقدر؟‌اینجا یه کار می کنی هم میره تو وی سی ال هم اف سی هم اکتیو ایکس تو دوتا سه تا محیط!‌ نیتیو کد برتریهای خاصی داره./.. :))‌ سورس هر چیز حتما باید باشه تا قابل استفاده باشه شما چجوری کامپوننت بدون سورس استفاده می کنید؟‌:))‌آخر سرهم :‌ببین مثلا اسکایپی و چیزای پرتیبل دیگه با دلفی کار شدند!‌ یک میلیون دی ال ال و دات نت نصب شده یا نه (مهم 20 مگ داونلود نیست!‌ خیلی از چیزای دات نت حتی روی ایکس پی بدون آپدیت فریم ورک گیج می زنند!‌ )...  :))‌در ضمن«:‌ دلفی 2005 بیچاره بهینه سازی شده وی استودیو هست!‌من نمی گم مایکروسافت بدرد نمی خوره!‌ولی نمی دونم چجوری میشه دلفی رو تو کارهای بزرگ ول کرد رفت اونرو چسبید... اینجا فریم و ارث رسونی و .... :))‌همه رو از سال 99 حل کردند!‌ مایکروسافت نه می خواد نه حالشو داره! بعدشم :‌اینقدر امکانات تو این دلفی یه جا هست که حیف 2500 دلار هست آدم بده مایکروسافت (دات نت برای اپلیکیشن بد هم نیست!  شاهکارم نیست! ) اونم سالی./.. آقای کرامتی!‌دلفی 2005 آپدیت 3 نصب کن... باگ نداره!‌اینقدرم به دلفی عزیز بد نگید ! :))‌‌ بهرصورت دلفی 2005 6 ماه زودتر اومد که اشتباه بود ولی مایکروسافت رو تحت فشار زیادی قرار داد!‌ وی سی ال؟‌ نه ... اصلا این یه فریم ورک هستش عین خود دات نت!‌یعنی یه چیزی رو پوشوندن رو سر یه چیز دیگه تا کار کنه! به نظر من وی سی ال سالها خواهد موند چون کار راحت کن و عزیز دل خیلی هاست!

در هر وضع:‌مایکروسافت باید  با ام اف سی و ای تی ال و وی سی ++‌افتضاحش نشون داده باشه که چقدر می تونه وقت بگیره واسه یه کار ساده ! توی بورلند عزیز ++ بلدر راحت برو هم وی سی ال داشته باش.. .ام اف سی و ای تی ال هم هستند!  :)‌‌  من نمی گم مایکروباگ تو کارهای کوچیک بده !‌ولی تو کارهای غول سی شارپ و وی استودیو یکم دردسرند!  

من تعصبی ندارم آندرس طراح هر دو هستش ولی من چیز خاصی تو سی شارپ ندیدم که بگم بهتره یا بدتر... :)‌ ولی اینور تو بورلند راحتترم نه بخاطر تعصب... بخاطر محیط قویتر که همه امکانات رو یک جا کرده و من بازهم می گم :‌ دلفی 2005 باگ داشت ... حالا قابل استفاده است!‌ درود خدا بر دلفی و دلفی کار... :)‌تو می گی ولی توی اروپا دلفی عجیب دوستدار داره! همه کار میشه باهاش کرد!‌ بدون محدودیت! امثال من بدون پوینتر میمیرند (تو سی ++ یا دلفی فرقی نداره!‌)‌ 

بنویس عزیز دل برادر کدوم یکی از فریم سی آر ام یا توگدر تو محیط مایکروسافت از بدو تولد هست و اصلا چه برتری ای داره ؟:))‌بخصوص اون بانک اطلاعاتی تو مایکروسافت چه گلی به سر شما زده؟‌ 

دلفی عزیزت که می دونم از 2005 و باگهاش خسته شدی الان تصحیح! شده ... گفتم من نمی دونم چجوری اینا اینو دادند بیرون... اینجا تعصب و پول مساله نیست... 

مساله اینه که ؛:‌ دلفی 2005 واقعا محیط نیرومندیه!‌

----------


## brians2000

من برای بچه های غیر بورلندی توضیح بدهم یکم که :‌ بورلند محیط خاص خودشو داره که 12 ساله داره توسعه پیدا می کنه! نه فقط توسط بورلند صدهاهزار برنامه نویس دیگه هم یا پولی یا مجانی زحمتشو کشیدن و این بعث غنی شدن محیطهای بورلنده! و خوب.. الان این محیط رو شبیه مایکروسافت کرده.... :)‌  من مخالف یا موافق نیستم ولی می گم:

دوستانی مثل آقای کرامتی که یک بورلندی اصیل هستند به اون و محصولات اون وفادار بمونند... این شرکت زاده خلاقیت نزدیک به هزار و صدپنجاه برنامه نویس در 6 کشور جهان است.... 

در ضمن یکی گفت:‌تو تیم اصلی دلفی ایرانی هست؟‌بله... آقای حریری... ایشون تو خود تیم هستند ... :)‌  در ضمن:‌هنوزم دلفی بهتر از سی شارپه! :‌)‌

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> توی پروژه های بزرگ ما باید حتما حداکثر میزان سورس ممکن رو داشته باشیم!‌


شرکتی که میگی توش کار میکنی اگر شرکت بزرگی باشه و کارهاش رو سازمان یافت انجام بده حتما از یکی از متدولوژی های طراحی و مدیریت چرخه کاربرد استفاده میکنه. یادم نمیاد در هیچکدام از متدولوژی های فوق "تعداد خطوط سورس کد" عامل مهمی در سنجش کیفیت پروژه بوده باشه.





> معادل فریم در مایکروسافت چیه؟‌


User Control.





> بعضی از سورسهایی که استفاده شدند اصولا کامپوننتهای فاقد پشتیبانی درست بودند فکر کن همین مشکل رو با اف سی ال داشته باشی!


من در کارهام معمولا چیزهایی رو که لازم دارم خودم مینویسم و بنابراین سورس اش رو دارم، البته به شرطی که چیزی که نیاز دارم خود دات نت نداشته باشه (که در 80 درصد موارد داره).





> من تو ویزوال استودیو زمانی که سرویس پک دورو می ریزی و یه بار محض رضای خدا ویزوال استودیوی 2005 رو بدترشو دیدم!


من یک سال و اندی است که از ویژوال استودیو دات نت 2003 روی Windows XP SP2 بصورت حرفه ای استفاده میکنم و مشکلاتی رو که ذکر کردی ندیده ام.





> بورلند دیتا پرووایدر بارها و بارها بهتر از مایکروسافتیشه!


از چه لحاظ؟ مثلا از اون نظر که یونیکد در BDP ها حمایت نمیشه!؟





> من نمی دونم قبول داری بانک اطلاعاتی توی مایکروسافت کمی وقت گیر تره


خیر، برای من که بسیار سریع تره.





> کامپوننت تو دلفی چیه؟ آقا برو یه دونه به گو به مایکروسافتی ها فریم رو درست کنند مشابهشو!‌


بر اساس تجربیات من نوشتن یک کامپوننت، حتی اون Frame ای که میگی (همون طور که گفتم در دات نت بهش میگن User Control) بسیار راحت تر از دلفی است.





> تو وی سی ال همه چیز حتی فرم خودش کامپوننت متحرکه


چه در دلفی، و چه در دات نت فرمها و امثال آن چیزی نیستند جز یک پیاده سازی Sub-Class شده از امکانات پنجره های خود ویندوز، و از این لحاظ فرقی ندارند.





> محیط 32 بیتی دلفی هنوز نیرومندترینه بخصوص از لحاظ پشتوانه سورس... می فرمایید مایکروسافت چی داره واقعا؟‌


شما در دات نت و ویژوال استودیو چیزی کمتر از دلفی ندارید، بلکه بیشتر هم دارید.





> از سورس تیم زیاد استفاده می کنیم !‌


منظورت همون Team Source است؟

یکپارچگی دلفی 2005 با SCM ها خیلی افتضاح است، و فقط با Team Source درست کار میکند، در حالی که ویژوال استودیو دات نت به لطف سازگاری کامل با VSS API با هر SCM ای خیلی خوب کار میکنه. در آخرین پروژه ای که کار کردم از Team Coherence استفاده کردم و ویژوال استودیو بخوبی با آن کار میکرد، در حالیکه تمام تلاشهای من برای یکپارچه کردن Team Coherence با دلفی بی نتیجه ماند.





> تو دلفی چند ثانیه طول میکشه یه کامپوننت نوشتن اونور چقدر؟‌


اگر منظورت ایجاد کردن یک کامپوننت با انتخاب New Component از منوی File در IDE های فوق است، اینکار زمانی یکسانی صرف میکند، وگرنه نوشتن کامپوننتی که در کار بشه ازش استفاده کرد در هر دو محیط بیشتر از "چند ثانیه" طول میکشه!





> سورس هر چیز حتما باید باشه تا قابل استفاده باشه


وجود سیستم Meta Data قدرتمند ویژوال استودیو برای کلاسهای دات نت بهمراه MSDN Documentation من رو از وجود سورس بی نیاز میکنه. در مورد کامپوننتهای Third-Party باید بگم من از اونها خیلی کم و بندرت استفاده میکنم. اونهم در صورتی که خودم حوصله نوشتن اون کلاس یا کامپوننت رو نداشته باشم.





> دلفی 2005 بیچاره بهینه سازی شده وی استودیو هست!


اشتباه به عرض تون رسیده.

بورلند در دلفی 2005 سعی کرد از ویژوال استودیو مایکروسافت تقلید کنه و تمام محصولات مرتبط با توسعه نرم افزارش رو در قالب یک IDE واحد عرضه کنه، اما در اینکار ناموفق بود.

کاری که بورلند کرد این بود که یک IDE Framework جدید بنام Galileo ابداع کرد، اما بجای بازنویسی IDE های موجود، فقط اونها رو به Galileo پورت کرد. ادغام خرابی های IDE های قبلی با مشکلات خاص Galileo چیزی رو تشکیل میده که کار رو خیلی کند میکنه و بقول عامیانه چیزی شده بنام "قوز بالا قوز" !!!




> ‌اینقدر امکانات تو این دلفی یه جا هست که حیف 2500 دلار هست آدم بده مایکروسافت


2005 دلار؟ آخرین باری که قیمت Visual C#‎ Profoessional رو در سایت مایکروسافت چک کردم 399 دلار بود!





> به نظر من وی سی ال سالها خواهد موند


به شرطی که خود دلفی تو اون سالهایی که میگی باشد (عطف به تاپیک های NewsGroup های بورلند، بخش گفتگوهای General).





> ‌مایکروسافت باید با ام اف سی و ای تی ال و وی سی ++‌افتضاحش نشون داده باشه که چقدر می تونه وقت بگیره واسه یه کار ساده !


MFC و ATL برای کارهایی که در دلفی معمول است ساخته نشده اند. همچنین MFC مایکروسافت اگر چیزی بیشتر از VCL نداشته باشه، کمتر از اون هم نداره.





> من چیز خاصی تو سی شارپ ندیدم که بگم بهتره یا بدتر


بعنوان یک هم قطار توصیه میکنم یک کم دات نت و #C رو مطالعه کن، بعد بیا باز هم صحبت کنیم.





> ‌تو می گی ولی توی اروپا دلفی عجیب دوستدار داره!


در تعداد دوست داران دلفی حرفی نیست، اما بورلند خیلی هاشون رو ناامید کرده، یکی شون خود من!





> ‌بخصوص اون بانک اطلاعاتی تو مایکروسافت چه گلی به سر شما


منظورت SQL Server است؟

هیچ وقت با هیچ بانک اطلاعاتی ای به اندازه اون راحت نبوده ام، بخصوص با وجود یکپارچگی کامل اش با IDE ویژوال استودیو دات نت واقعا کار آدم رو راه میاندازه.





> دلفی عزیزت که می دونم از 2005 و باگهاش خسته شدی الان تصحیح! شده


ای کاش اینطور بود.





> مساله اینه که ؛:‌ دلفی 2005 واقعا محیط نیرومندیه!


ایکاش اینطور بود. بورلند می تونست وقت بیشتری بگذاره و مثل JBuilder یک IDE کاملا نو و خوب برای دلفی 2005 بسازه، اما این کار رو نکرد، بلکه یک IDE پر از اشکال معروف به Galileo ارائه کرد و همون IDE های قدیمی دلفی و ... رو به Galielo پورت کرد. به این در اصطلاح عامیانه میگن قوز بالا قوز.




در آخر خوشحال میشم که در صورت تمایل به ادامه بحث از دلایل واضح و روشن استفاده کنی و مطالبت رو منظم و شسته و رفته و بدون خارج شدن از مسیر اصلی بحث ارائه کنی.

----------


## brians2000

صحبت خوبی کردی... :)‌ ... یوزر کنترل معادل فریم در دلفی است... این صحبت درسته ولی یکپارچگی که بورلند بکار برده در مایکروسافت کمتر استفاده می شه

ما نمی تونیم سورسهارو خودمون بنویسیم همه رو... تعداد خط مطرح نبوده... کار بزرگ همیشه سورس هارو باید داشت... فرمودید گالیلیو :‌ ببینید... گالیلیو یا همون دیویلاپر استودیو مزیتش همون پشتوانه قوی و طراحی قوی است که داره!‌ مشخصا نوشتن مجدد کار جالبی نبود چون دلیلی نداشت! 

توی آخرین پروژه ما ناچار بودیم تغییرات عمده در اف تی پی و اس ام تی پی برای پرتکولهای جدید داشته باشیم! این تغییرات یکی دوتا نیستند... که بگیم بدون سورس می شد!‌رابطهای کاربر از واسطه های زیادی استفاده می کنه که نیاز به سورس کامل در اختیار هست....
!!! من راستشو بخوای از یونیکود کم استفاده می کنم ولی من مشکلی در این رابطه ندیدم و مشکل خاصی در بورلند دی پی نیست چون ما برنامه های عربی هم داریم.
در مورد گالیلیو!‌به نظر من بهترین کار حفظ محیط نیرومند دلفی بود  و نوشتن دوباره اون کار عبثی بود چون دلیل استفاده من از اون اینه که بسیار فانکشنال است.
در مورد سی شارپ:‌ ... ببین... سنتاکس ها فرق دارند ولی عمکلرد یکیه و دلفی به شدت اپتیمایز شده است... 
منظور از بانک اطلاعاتی سیستم نیرومند بورلند دیتابیس سیستم است که از دلفی 1 هست! دیتا لایو... و خیلی چیزهای دیگه که کار راحت کن هستند.... همه دیتا بیس ها هم ساپورت می شوند با انواع درایور.
اینجا یه کامپوننت می نویسی 4 تا می فروشی!  :‌)‌ساپورت 32 بیتی هنوز بسیار مهمه... 

خوب :)  من میگم دلفی باگ داشت! :)‌ یه بار بدون باگ استفاده کن!
در مورد سورسها :‌سیاست کاری ما و مشتریامون بر داشتن سورس کامل همه چیز است که فرق داره چون کار ما فروش یک نوع فریم ورک کاری است که نسبتا حجم زیادی داره.

در *مورد یوزر کنترل قبول دارم ولی دلفی در فریم ها توان بهتری داره ... هیچ دقت کردی که سینکرون میشه همه چی تو دلفی؟‌ تو دات نت همه تغییرات باید کامپایل بشوند (این قابل قبوله تا حدی ولی نه 100 درصد ! ) اینجا* یه آبجکت تکون می دی اونورم تغییرات اعمال آنی میشه ! ‌لایو دیتای راحت! کامپوننت نویسی برای 10 تا مقصود... :)‌ ... کسی منکر قدرت دات نت نیست... ولی به نظر من وی استودیو یک گزینه برتر نیست و حتی گزینه ضعیف تریه... ... در هر وضع : هرکسی چیزیرو علاقه داره ولی من قبول دارم بورلند خیلی اشتباه کرد و متاسفم که چنین چیزی تو بازار اومد قبل دیباگ شدن!‌

راستی :‌ :))‌ چقدر شماها زود دلفی یادتون میره... چه قدر بی وفایید... :)‌ خوب... دلفی 2005 بدون باگ هست من الان دارم کار می کنم! ... در ضمن:

کی گفته 350 دلار؟‌ نسخه کامل با ام اس دی ان 2500 دلاره اونم سالی! ولی یه سوال:
تو چجوری بدون کامپوننتهای ترد پارتی کار می کنی؟‌ ما همیشه هر چیزیو با سورس می خریم... نمی شه واقعا ریسک کرد (البته شایدم بخاطر موضوع کاریمون)‌ما اینجا فریم ورک خاص تجاری می فروشیم این طبیعت ماست که باید همه جی سورسش باشه!

:))‌ ایندی باگ نداره بیچاره!‌ :))‌‌

----------


## brians2000

من در مورد کد نیتیو یه موضوع رو مطرح می کنم:

ببین... بطور کلی خیلی چیزها روی دات نت هست ولی این نیست که مایکروسافت صددرصد او اس اس دی کی رو پیاده سازی کرده باشه... خیر... در کار با هاردور دات نت امکانات کاملی رو داده ولی بهتر نیست اینکارها یکپارچه با وی سی ال باشه؟ 
هیچ دقت کردی وی سی ال چند جا هست؟‌یک کد جنریک (لطفا به فارسی نویسی ایراد نگیرید حوصله دوزبانه تایپ کردن ندارم )‌ همه جا.... برای همه کار یه چیزی هست توی دلفی... وی سی ال یه کاور رو هرچیزیه که بسیار طولانی هست پشتیبانی ازش.

یه کامپوننت می نویسی... می تونی اکتیو ایکس 32 بدی بیرون... وی سی ال ویندوز 32... یا دات نت اسمبلی و اگرم دوست داشتی توی کایلیکس و یا محیط لینوکس می تونی استفاده کنی... !!!‌ در ضمن:‌ من از این رقابت خوشحالم چون بورلند و مایکروسافت رقابتشون جدی شده... بورلند بعد سالها هم کد نیتیو 64 بیتی (بیشتر بخاطر سرعت)‌و یکپارچه کردن سی بلدر در دلفی و حتی موضوع قدیمی دلفی برای جاوا (که اصلا کامپایلر و وی سی الش هم موچود است!  )‌ رو پیگیری می کنه! نمی دونم ولی متاسفانه سی ++ بلدر مجزا شده تاحالا ... اگر این یکی بشه با محیط موجود و جاوا بایت کد کامپایبر و 64 بیت نیتیو هم بیاد فکر می کنم مایکروسافت مارکتش رو از دست می ده... من می گم :‌ دلفی باگ داره تا دلت بخواد تو نسخه جدید... ولی اینقدر عجله نکنید... :))‌ ... در هر وضع: من آینده دلفی رو روشن می بینم!‌ حداقل با چیزایی که می بینم... :))‌ ولی نمی دونم آیا پرایم تایم برای دلفی جاوا استفاده میشه یا همین محیط... (امکان هردوش هست )‌ گالیلیو بسیار نیرومند است و از تو تعجب می کنم...

در مورد ام اف سی‌: منظور من نوع کار باهاشه! وقت بیشتری می گیره... ..قوی هست ولی قدرت + وقت هردوش مهمند!

:))‌‌یوزر کنترل ها با فریم در در دلفی چندین فرق داره که یکیشو گفتم نوع سینکرون کردن... توی دلفی دهها انتخاب برای دیتا بیس داری... از دی بی آی سم تا چیزای دیگه (که در ای اس پی دات نت هم حمایت می شوند)‌ ولی موضوع :‌لایو دیتا است!‌کار راحت کن ... اکو؟‌استفاده کن یه بار... و............................

----------


## brians2000

در ضمن:‌دلفی 2005 آپدیت نسخه 3 هستش!‌نصب کن!‌دلفی عزیز رو کار کن باهاش بعد بگو باگ داره! ؛:‌)‌ ماشالله کار می کنه مثل شیر! :)) :))‌ ماشالله!

----------


## brians2000

در مورد اونبخش که گفتم دلفی 2005 یا بورلند استودیو بهینه سازی شده مایکروسافت وِیژوال استودیو است عرض کنم که اشتباه برداشت کردید... ایندوتا محیط هیچ سورس کدی از هم ندارند دو شرکت جدا و دو محیط جدا! اما منظور من نوع کارکرد است که بهینه سازی شده است و از وی استودیو بهتر عمل می کند (اگر باگ نباشد! ) و خوب.... در دات نت دیزاینر (اون چیزی که فرم رو توش می کشید) از دات نت اینهریت شده ولی کل محیط متعلق به بورلنده و از 1995 داره توسعه پیدا می کنه و همون چیزی که از دلفی 1 بوده توسعه پیدا کرده و فکر کنم 12 سالشه! پیر نیست خیلی باتجربه هم شده! گالیلئو پیش از عرضه هنوز آِیکون دلفی 7 رو داشت و خلاصه این بچه همون محیط دوست داشتنی بورلنده نه وی استودیو........................ :))  
آپدیت 3 دلفی رو بگیر... بعد بیا به بورلند ایراد بگیر! اکی؟ ببین چه قدرتی داره این محیط وی سی ال بیس که هنوزم بیسش همونه!

----------


## brians2000

بورلند کلا دو محیط داره یکی دیویلاپر استودیو یا دلفی اینترفیس خودمونه یکی هم پرایم تایم که مال جاواست و تو سی ++ بیلدر ایکس هم هست! ... :) این دلفی هم داره کار می کنه برید آپدیت کنید!

آقای کرامتی! شما باید به بورلندی که سالهای زندگی شما با اون گذشته وفادار باشید... چرا اینقدر زود یادتون میره خوبیهای بورلند؟ چرا اینقدر بی وفا؟ اینهمه سال تواناییهای دلفی رو با یه وی استودیو از یاد بردید... چقدر دوران زود می گذره...

----------


## Inprise

الف. Keep going
ب. برادر Brians : لطفا مطالبت رو در قالب یک پست ارسال کن ؛ تعدد پستها باعث سر درگمی خط سیر تاپیک میشه ، قطعا" من بعد به این نکته توجه خواهی کرد .

و این هم یک پارازیت کاملا" بی ربط از حقیر :




> MFC و ATL برای کارهایی که در دلفی معمول است ساخته نشده اند. همچنین MFC مایکروسافت اگر چیزی بیشتر از VCL نداشته باشه، کمتر از اون هم نداره


کم لطفی میکنی ؛ MFC تحت هیچ عنوانی با VCL قابل قیاس نیست ؛ برخی از عناصر MFC اصولا" کار نمیکنند ؛ ( امضا : یک پدر داغ دیده ) لیکن حمایت هر دو کمپانی از ATL قابل مقایسه ست . کلیه عناصر COM خروجی دلفی کاملا" با ATL سازگار است ؛ هر چند سرعت توسعه باز هم قابل مقایسه نیست . به عنوان مثال نوشتن یک برنامه Office OLE Automation با VC بیشتر به یک کابوس شبیهه ، لیکن تو زمین VCL دنیا جور دیگری ست . وقتی قراره Shell Programming یا OLE Automation انجام بدی ، احتمالا" برای موفقیت با VC به عمر نوح یا سرمایهء بیل گیتس نیاز داری ، لیکن من یک Explorer Shell Replacement رو محض تفریح تو حدود ده روز - و البته تنهائی - نوشتم که قبلا تو بخش لینوکس یکی دو تا عکس هم ازش گذاشته بودم ؛ بهر حال حداقل روی Win32 و با عنایت به VCL به جرات میشه بقیه تکنولوژی ها رو رسما ندیده گرفت .




> ببین... سنتاکس ها فرق دارند ولی عمکلرد یکیه و دلفی به شدت اپتیمایز شده است...


بخشی از دلفی دات نت با Managed C پیاده سازی شده و لا اقل حقیر علیرغم ارادت به حضرت دلفی ترجیح دادم کدهائی که - هر چند اندک و نه چندان جدی - روی دات نت مینویسم از Managed CPP استفاده کنه و نه دلفی . با IDE دلفی 2005 بصورت روزمره کار نمیکنم لیکن چنانکه گفته میشه کند یا باگی نیست ، لا اقل خیلی بدتر از سایر محیطها نیست ( لا اقل تر ، شک ندارم چندان بدتر از VS خصوصا روی حمایت از MFC اش نیست ) لیکن رضایت بسیاری از توسعه گران رو جلب نکرده و در مواردی هم حق دارند . دلفی دات نت مزیت کارائی بر سی شارپ نداره ؛ بخش قابل توجهی از سی شارپ هم توسط Managed C پیاده سازی شده .





> چرا اینقدر زود یادتون میره خوبیهای بورلند؟ چرا اینقدر بی وفا؟ اینهمه سال تواناییهای دلفی رو با یه وی استودیو از یاد بردید... چقدر دوران زود می گذره...


در حال حاضر محور فعالیتهای تجاری بورلند جاوا است و نه دات نت ؛ بورلند یکی از سه راس توسعه جاوا ( در کنار سان و آی بی ام ) و عضو کنسرسیوم توسعه جاوا است و میزان کاربرد استودیوهای جاوای بورلند ( ایضا استودیوی موبایلش که لا اقل بنده یک پروژه کامل و عملیاتی رو باهاش انجام دادم و حالا هشت ماهه که داره کار میکنه ) بی نظیره . محیط VS .NET تقلید خوبی از JB6 بود و این واقعیت رو صرفا کسانی درک میکنند که مثل من بعد از چند ماه کار کردن با JB 6 و انتشار نسخه آزمایشی VS .NET ، از کپی برداری های مایکروسافت متعجب شدند .

تیم توسعه جاوای بورلند آماده و تواناست در حالیکه به نظر میرسه تیم توسعه دلفی فرتوت و کند شده . تیم CPP رسما" در کما ست و تیم کایلیکس دو ساله به مرخصی بدون حقوق رفته . Interbase داره ریویژن میشه و اگر از جاوا بگذریم ، راه حلهای "اسم"ی بورلند برای توسعه سازمان مقیاس تنها دارائی خلاق بورلنده .

متاسفانه همونطوری که بارها نوشته ام ، سیاست بورلند در حوزه هائی غیر از جاوا ، چیزی نیست که بتونه روزهای طلائی و موفقیت آمیز دلفی 3 یا دلفی 5 رو تکرار کنه . من مثل خیلی های دیگر و احتمالا" مهدی کرامتی منتظر یک جهش ، خلاقیت ، نو آوری و شجاعت در تغییر مسیر توسعه محصولات بورلند هستم ، لیکن نمیتونم به تحققش چنان خوشبین باشم . به عنوان یکی از علاقه مندان بورلند ، به استودیوی جاوا افتخار میکنم ، با دلفی 7 زندگی میکنم ، نوستالژی BCB6 رو دوست دارم ، و دات نت رو صرفا" نگاه میکنم ؛ تجربه ام بهم میگه افرادی که دنیا رو واقعی نمیبینند ، عموما" در موقعیتهای جدی و چالشخیزی که وجوب قبول مسئولیت و پذیرش مهندسی دخل و خرج رو میطلبه قرار ندارند ؛

 :wise2:

----------


## brians2000

ببینید... یک کامپایلر ذاتا باید با سی نوشته بشه! (حتی بهتره بشه گفت سی ++ هم نه! ) دلیل واضحی داره... پورتال یک کامپایلر مهمه در حقیقت انسی سی معمولی یک باید هست... من تو پروژه ای که برای سیستم های ...... ....  کارکردم بطور مطلق از سی معمولی!!! استفاده کردم... نه ساخت یافته نه چیز دیگه.... فرامین رو دقیق پیاده سازی کردیم و بعد روی آن کامپوننتهای سی رو بستیم... دلیلش؟ ببینید از یک مایکروکنترلر کوچیک تا کامپیوتر بزرگ انسی سی وجود داره... و عناصر محوریش... پس کامپایل مجددش کم هزینه است! کامپایلرها باید با سی طراحی بشوند و  دلیلشم پرتال بودنشه! اصلا مهم نیست کامپایلر خودش با چی لینک شده! کرنل ویندوز روی ایتانیوم با سی کمپانی اینتل کامپایل شده حالا بگیم نه! مایکروسافت سی نداره؟ خوب... اون تولید کننده سی پی یو هستش و اینهم سورسش رو اونه! نمی تونه بشینه از اول که یکی بنویسه! کرنل و هسته های اصلی رو کامپایل می کنه و بعد کامپایلر خودشم کامپایل می کنه ولی ممکنه از لینکر شرکت دیگه استفاده کنه! اصلا این مهم نیست... :) من خوشم آمد از اینپریس... درست می گه شاکی شده مهدی از این بورلند! در مورد تیم بورلند دلفی... دانی تورپ یکی از بزرگترین برنامه نویسان جهان است! سایر اعضای تیم نیز یک به یک فخر دنیای نرم افزارند... شما در نظر بگیرید کار مایکروسافت و بودجه شو... دانی سالی 450 هزارتا حقوق میگیره تو مایکروسافت حاضرند 4 برابر بدهند فقط حقوق پایه! ولی این آدم با شخصیت و پشتکار اینجاست...! من پرایم تایم رو قوی می دونم ولی کلا بعضی چیزها در جاوا آدم رو عذاب می ده! از جمله جی اس پی و طراحی نسبتا وقتگیر تر... :) خوب... جواب شمارو دادم... کامپایلر دلفی می تونه با هرچیزی کامپایل بشه... لینکر هم هرچیزی می تونه باشه این مهم نیست.... نه چیزی اضافه می کنه نه کم! 

اولا کمپانی بورلند در هر وضع در حقیقت امرار معاشش از طریق گرفتن پروژه های دولتیه! راحتتون کنم تو خارج هم همه کپی دارند! من خیلیهارو دیدم یه دلفی کپی می کنند و میشینن توی خونه کار می کنند کاری که کمتر با وی استودیو میشه دلیلشم واضحه اینقدر کامپوننتها در دلفی کاملند که تو مقایسه مجانی دلفی رو ترجیه می دهند!!!!! ثانیا: ببینید: بورلند اومده کار سخت تری رو کرده.... دیباگر ادغام شده. ادغام چندین محیط... مثلا فرض کنید گفتم اون زمان طرحی هست برای دوباره آوردن جاوا که وی سی الش هم ترجمه شده توی دلفی! ولی وقت میگیره... پرسنل کم هستند... و هزینه ها بالا.... حتی تیم روسیه (سنت پترزبورگ ) هم به داد شرکت نمی رسه... نه... شرکت روی دلفی حساب باز کرده... بعد از آپدیت سوم نظرها خیلی مساعد شده... الان بحث شرکت روی ادغام سی بلدر در همون دلفی هست و توسعه جاوا بایت کد کامپایلر دلفی که حالا اینترفیسش پرایم تایم هستش یا بی دی اس خدا می دونه! اینقدر کارهاشون زیاده که نمیشه گفت: در هر وضع : این پروژه هایی که داره روش کار میشه و تموم هم شده بعضا:

سی ++ بلدر عزیزم در محیط جدیدش (مبارک باشه ) 
دلفی 64 بیتی نیتیو و پورت وی سی ال روی اون و همینطور اینترفیس موجود البته مدیریت بورلند مخالفه و میگه هزینه داره اولا... دوما دات نت هست! ولی خیلی ها از دات نت بدشون میاد! 
دلفی جاوا و ساپورت اون (آی دی ای انتخاب نشده ) 
کایلیکس و آِینده اون...

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> گالیلیو یا همون دیویلاپر استودیو مزیتش همون پشتوانه قوی و طراحی قوی است که داره!


کسانی که Galileo رو نوشته اند معتقدند که خوب نوشته نشده است و میتوانست خیلی بهتر از این باشد (مرجع: وبلاگ های تیم توسعه دلفی در بورلند).




> مشخصا نوشتن مجدد کار جالبی نبود چون دلیلی نداشت!


دلیل داشت. همونطوری که گفتم IDE های قبلی میبایست طوری تغییر میکرد که با Galileo سازگار میشد، اما نشد. بجای آن همان IDE های قبلی فقط با IDE Framework جدید یکپارچه شدند و در این میان باگها و نواقص خودشان را با خود به Galileo آوردند، و این باگها افزون بر باگهای خود Galileo چیزی شد که من بهش میگم "قوز بالا قوز".





> مشکل خاصی در بورلند دی پی نیست چون ما برنامه های عربی هم داریم.


خودت میگی عربی. بله، BDP مشکلی با کدپیج <span dir=ltr>Windows-1256 (Arabic)</span>  نداره، اما من درباره یونیکد صحبت میکنم.





> دیتا لایو... و خیلی چیزهای دیگه که کار راحت کن هستند


ببین عزیز، بکار بردن چند تا اصطلاح در پیشبرد بحث تاثیری نداره، حتی اگر اونها رو درست نوشته باشی. اینی که نوشتن Live Data است که یک اصلاح در برنامه های مرتبط با دیتابیس بوده و به مجموعه اطلاعات حقیقی گفته میشود که از یک مجموعه نرم افزاری در حال کار و یا از دفاتر و فرمهای سنتی استخراج میشود تا از آن برای مقاصد آماری و نیز تست نرم افزار استفاده شود.





> مورد یوزر کنترل قبول دارم ولی دلفی در فریم ها توان بهتری داره ... هیچ دقت کردی که سینکرون میشه همه چی تو دلفی؟‌ تو دات نت همه تغییرات باید کامپایل بشوند (این قابل قبوله تا حدی ولی نه 100 درصد ! )


دیگه چونه نزن. اینجوری بحث به سمت غیر فنی شدن کشیده میشه که ما این رو نمیخواهیم.





> کسی منکر قدرت دات نت نیست... ولی به نظر من وی استودیو یک گزینه برتر نیست و حتی گزینه ضعیف تریه... ... در هر وضع : هرکسی چیزیرو علاقه داره


همین طور که میگی اینها نظرات شخصی شماست و دلیلی نداره در حقیقت هم همین طور باشه.





> تو چجوری بدون کامپوننتهای ترد پارتی کار می کنی؟‌


براحتی!
دات نت خودش 99% چیزهایی که تو دلفی باید برای انجام شون دنبال کامپوننت ها و کتابخانه های Third-Party بگردی داره. بنابراین من نیازی ندارم که دنبال یافتن و استفاده از ابزارهای Third-Party باشم. اون 1% باقیمانده رو هم خودم می نویسم.





> بطور کلی خیلی چیزها روی دات نت هست ولی این نیست که مایکروسافت صددرصد او اس اس دی کی رو پیاده سازی کرده باشه... خیر... در کار با هاردور دات نت امکانات کاملی رو داده ولی بهتر نیست اینکارها یکپارچه با وی سی ال باشه؟


دات نت در حقیقت یک Application Development Framework است و قرار نیست برای OS کاری کنه. همون طور که در دات نت خبری از OS Development SDK نیست.  اینجا رو هم اشتباه نوشتی: "در کار با هاردور دات نت امکانات کاملی رو داده" ، خیلی از توابع کار با hardware در دات نت وجود ندارد (مثلا تا جایی که من دیدم اثری از کتابخانه های Tapi در دات نیست).





> یه کامپوننت می نویسی... می تونی اکتیو ایکس 32 بدی بیرون... وی سی ال ویندوز 32... یا دات نت اسمبلی و اگرم دوست داشتی توی کایلیکس و یا محیط لینوکس می تونی استفاده کنی... !!!‌


انجام چیزهایی که میگی در عمل به این آسونی ها نیست. این چیزیه که من مدتها روش کار کردم (Cross-Platform Development).




> چون بورلند و مایکروسافت رقابتشون جدی شده





> این یکی بشه با محیط موجود و جاوا بایت کد کامپایبر و 64 بیت نیتیو هم بیاد فکر می کنم مایکروسافت مارکتش رو از دست می ده





> من آینده دلفی رو روشن می بینم!‌


این حرفها 10 سال پیش خریدار داشت و کلی قند تو دل آدم آب میکرد، اما امروزه هر آدم آشنا به وقابع اطراف خودش این رو درک کرده که بورلند دیگه اهمیت چندانی به محصولات قبلی اش (Delphi, C++‎ Builder, Kylix) نمیده و توسعه اونها رو بصورت غیرعلنی از فهرست کارهاش حذف کرده. برای این حرف دلایل زیادی وجود داره که اگر دوست داشتی عرض میکنم.





> منظور من نوع کارکرد است که بهینه سازی شده است و از وی استودیو بهتر عمل می کند


اگر این رو خودت در عمل تست میکردی متوجه میشدی که اینطور نیست.

----------


## brians2000

راستی یادم رفت اینرو هم بگم : :)  ام اف سی که واقعا افتضاحیه! میشه از عناصرش استفاده کرد ولی برای پیاده سازی محیط جدی ای تی ال و ام اف سی خصوصا با وی سی فاجعه است... آدم یاد داس و دوران عصر هجر میفته... وقت تلف کن برای هیچی! ... کلا اسم وی سی ال بدبخت روشه : ویزوال کامپوننت لایبرری....

:) شعر من دلفی را دوست دارم (البته به شوخی ولی توی یه مراسم اتحادیه دلفی کاران تو آمریکا ضبط شده دنبالشم ) را باید زمزمه کرد... ببینید بیسیک که خلاصه! اصلا زبان نیست. این دلفی و سی ++ و سی شارپ می مونن ... :) همشونم یه کارو می کنن ولی مزیتهای دلفی توی یکی موندنشه ! :)) یکم هم زیادی کار راحت کنه... 

ام اف سی رو من به عنوان یه اس دی کی پشت سر قبول دارم نه بیشتر... ای تی ال هم که مرخصه !!! :)) مشخصه اینها کاربردشون فرق داره تا حدی ولی من واقعا اینارو فاجعه می دونم! وقت تلف کن هستند. 


:)) فاجعه وقتی بیشتر میشه که بشینی وب!!!!!!!! طراحی کنی اونم با وی سی!!!!!!!! یه شرکت آمریکایی ببخشید دیوانه 5 سال پیش یه سفارش به ما داد!:)) من به پول احتیاج داشتم از روی بدبختی کار کردم (کارش کنترل پتل سرورها بود) هرچی گفتیم : دلفی! سی++ بلدر... گفتن نه! وی سی! از اون موقع دوست دارم این محیط مسخره وی سی رو هرروز 10 بار فحش بدم! دات نت هم بود ولی این بابا می خواست با خروجی کنسول!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (سی جی آی بین اونم نه معمولی! عهد بوقی) و خیلی معمولی نوشته بشه! :)) ما که نفهمیدیم چرا؟ در هر وضع: 

من مخالفم... تیم دلفی بهترین هستش ولی خیلی کمند... :))

----------


## brians2000

:)) من چون فارسی می نویسم عین اصطلاح رو نمی نویسم و مثلا می نویسم منجمنت ه گروپ ولی صحیحش گروپ منجمنته که من فارسی به کار می برم! مثل خیلی تریپ داره! ... بگذریم!

فریم توی دلفی سینکرونایز بهتری داره... :)) تاحالا شده یه برنامه توضیع کنی بعد دوتا دی ال ال دات نت یادت بره؟ :)... بحث خیلی متفاوتی است... 

دات نت دقیقا یک فریم ورک است نه برای دیویلاپ فقط... هدفهای کلی داره و مهمترین هدفش جدا کردن بحث سیستمهای عامل آینده مایکروسافت از پرسسور ها میتونه باشه چون که جلوی خیلی چیزهارو 32 بیتی بودن همه چیز گرفته!  

نه عملا توسعه کراس پلاتفورم ساده است... من مشکل خاصی ندیدم...
کامپوننتهای زیادی برای کار با هاردویر هست... در صورتی که کد سیف (سیف کد! ) منظور من کد ه سیف هستش!  اونجا دیتای لایو اونجا تیم ه سورس !!! فارسی سازی مدرن که با برعکس سازی عبارت انگلیسی مربوطه است ! ) بخوای استفاده از اونها مقدور نیست... ولی من مشکلی در اینجا نمی بینم... پشتیبانی هاردویر در صورتی که امکان استفاده مستقیم از اسمبلی نباشه پیچیده تره ولی کامپوننتهای مربوطه هم هستند ! مثلا شما باید بتونید این و آوت روی پورت داشته باشید (اگر محیط ان تی مشکل نداشته باشه البته ) و :)) 


ببین... دلفی بهرصورت یکی از بهترینهاست... اگر باگ داره بحثیه جدا! .. کی گفته : بد نوشته شده؟ چه ربطی داره... نباید و نباید دوباره نویسی می شد! نمی شه وی سی ال رو دور ریخت که! می دونی حجم کد عظیمی که داره رو نمیشه ازش گذشت؟ بعد ساپورتش رو از دست دادن خودکشیه... 

:)) حالا دلفی 2005 باگ داره همه چی بد شد؟

----------


## Inprise

> ای تی ال هم که مرخصه !!!


احتمالا" نمیدونی داریم در مورد چی حرف میزنیم . یعنی چه که ATL مرخص است ؛ در مقابل چی ؟ ATL صرفا" یک سری Template برای COM Development است ( آیا اصلا" تا بحال باهاش کار کرده ای ؟ ) و توسعهء COM بدون ATL اصولا" مقدور نیست ؛ جایگزینی هم ندارد . VCL هم در واقع ATL رو محصور کرده است .

----------


## brians2000

بله من باهاش کار کردم : منظور من طراحی و طریقه عملکرد اینترفیس وی سی++ برای ای تی ال است نه اینکه کل ام اف سی و ای تی ال رو زیر سوال بخواهیم ببریم چون عملکرد متفاوتی دارند : ... ام اف سی در حقیقت  یک لازمه است و ای تی ال هم لازمه خیلی از کارها! ولی بعید می دونم کسی بتونه از طریقه کار با کتابخانه های مایکروسافت در ویژوال سی دفاع کنه... کسی منکر حرف شما نیست. مایکروسافت در وِیژوال سی کار رو بی علت پیچیده کرده. 

سال 1991 مایکروسافت عملا او ال ای رو بیرون داد و بورلند هم زمان طریقه خاص خودشرو در اون زمان... ولی او ال ای چون همراه سیستم عامل بود پذیرفته شد و موند و اسمهای مختلفی پیدا کرد و پیاده سازی های متفاوت تا اینکه سرانجام مایکروسافت به کام و کام + رسید.... طراح بخش مهمی از ام اف سی هم آندرس است مثل دلفی و سی شارپ.

و یک نکته اینکه منظور من از مرخصه این نیست که کاربرد نداره برعکس منظور من استفاده از اون در بک گراند اینترفیس است... دی دی ای و او ال ای و کام ها اصولا نیاز اولیه هر نرم افزار حرفه ای هستند! متوجه منظور من نشدید: 


طراحی رابط کاربرد مایکروسافت حتی الان هم یک جای کار می لنگد!


در نهایت: منظور من طریقه کار مستقیم با آنهاست نه چیز دیگر... طراحی یک رابط کام + و یا ساده ترین کارها در وِیژوال سی++ وقت زیادی می گیرد... میشود رابط کاربر را با چیز دیگری مثلا سی++ بلدر کار کرد و به تمامی توابع ام اف سی و ای تی ال دسترسی داشت! من فکر می کنم شما بحث رو گم کردید: ما داریم روی طریقه کارکرد و در عین حال رابط کاربر صحبت می کنیم نه مثلا ام اف سی که بدون اون طراحی برنامه های ویندوز حرفه ای محاله!

----------


## brians2000

حالا به جاهای خوبی رسیدیم Active Template Library یا ای تی کارش ساپورت امکانات مورد نیاز برای طراحی کام اکتیو ایکس اینترفیس ها هستش! :))‌ راحت میشه گفت چندین برابر وقت میگیره تا بشه کام + ی که توی دلفی با چند تا کلیک و یه ارث رسونی ساده تعریف میشه رو توش تعریف کرد تازه اگر حوصله داشته باشی! توی دلفی چیکار می کنی؟‌
میری کلاستو می نویسی... حالا هرچی که دلت خواست! بعد میری یه مثلا اکتیو ایکس باز می کنی... چیزایی که می خواهی پابلیش بشه رو به ارث می رسونی... :))‌دلفی کارا رو انجام می ده... به سادگی طراحی خود کامپوننت توی دلفی (عزیز)‌ ... خوب! :))‌ساده گفتم؟‌ کام پلاس توی یه برنامه استفاده کنید یا دی دی ای تا بفهمید این مایکروسافت واسه 4 تا کلیک چقدر وقت میگیره‌ ‌! می تونه ساده تعریف کنه ولی اذیت می کنه!‌ دات نت اولین محصول خوب مایکروسافت بود که البته بازهم به نظر من بهتر طراحی شده!‌... :))‌ 


خوب..... اینا که ثابت شده است؟‌ توی دلفی میشه با یک خط و جمعا 8 کلیک یک دیکشنری نوشت!‌این یک نمونه سادگی است! همه چیز وىژوال است و محیط کار را انجام می دهد... ... این یعنی سادگی... :))‌‌ دسترسی زنده به اطلاعات و فانکشن های فراوان!‌ ساده بگم. وی سی ال هنوز ساده تر و سریعتره! :) ... اونقدرم درایور اومده برای کار با بانک اطلاعاتی که نمی دونی چیرو انتخاب کنی. :))‌ ... در هر وضع:‌
من ای اس پی دات نت رو به شدت دوست دارم ولی کاربردهای خاص رو ما با اینتراوب هم کار می کنیم...  و جاهایی با ای اس پی دات نت...

من دلفی رو استفاده می کنم بیشتر بخاطر آپشنهای بی نهایت زیاد...  در عین حال سورس باز داشتن....

اینپرایز... تو مخالفی با وی سی ال؟‌ من اون رو اور اف سی ال استفاده می کنم .. چرا که نه؟


بازهم می گویم : داشتن سورس کامل همه چی مهم است!

نرم افزارهای انترپرایز باید اینطور باشند به غیر از وب... در ضمن:‌با طناب مایکروسافت نرید توی چاه!‌

----------


## Inprise

> من دلفی رو استفاده می کنم بیشتر بخاطر آپشنهای بی نهایت زیاد... در عین حال سورس باز داشتن.... 
> اینپرایز... تو مخالفی با وی سی ال؟‌ من اون رو اور اف سی ال استفاده می کنم .. چرا که نه؟


راستی ، چه خوب شد بالاخره تلفظ صحیح اسم من ( اسم شرکتی که در باره اش حرف میزنی ) رو یاد گرفتی رفیق ؛ 

 :wise1: 

در باب غیر قابل مقایسه بودن VCL و الباقی که به حد کفایت نوشتم ، لیکن اگر منظور تو نحوهء حمایت از ATL در "محیط" VC است ، بله ، کند است و دست و پا گیر . لیکن در مقام مقایسه نه لازمه چیزی تا حد پرستش تقدیس بشه نه لازمه دیگری تا حد درپیت بودن نزول درجه پیدا کنه ؛ اقبال عمومی به محصولات مایکروسافت فوق العاده زیاد است و بیشمار نرم افزار دارن از تکنولوژی هاش استفاده میکنند و البته کار هم میکنند ؛ وقتی داریم دربارهء بهتر بودن یک چیز حرف میزنیم ، باید تو ادبیات مورد استفاده دقت بشه .

ضمنا: کماکان داری بدون توجه به تذکر قبلیم مطالبت رو توی چند پست ارسال میکنی ؛ این روش جالبی نیست . اگر مجددا" ببینم ناچار میشم یک فکری بحالش بکنم .

موفق باشی 

 :)

----------


## brians2000

سلام :)‌

زبان دوم و اصلی من که باهاش کار می کنم انگلیسیه  نه فارسی و بدیهیه کسی که توی آمریکا کار کرده انگلیسی بلده! 

در مورد اینپریز (اینپرایز انگلیسی)‌  :))‌  قطعا توجه دارید ما داریم فارسی می نویسیم... چندین بار هم گفتم  لطف کنید جملاتی که به فارسی نوشته می شوند رو فارسی بخونید نه با لهجه انگلیسی. مثلا خیلی های بورلند رو بارلند و یا مثلا لیپورپولی ها بووورلند تلفظ می کنند! :))‌ مثل أقای کرامتی که عرض کردم خدمتشون :


بنده تمام حرفارو فارسی نویسی می کنم یعنی می گم منجمنته گروپ در حالی که صحیحش گروپ منجمنته :))‌ 

در مورد اسم شرکت هم همینه! :)‌ و :))‌ اینپریز :))‌ اینپرایز عزیزم تمامی اروپایی ها تقریبا اسم تورو اینپریز می گن!‌ و :)) ... از دست شما با این ایرادهاتون که شاهکارند ها!‌

من هم مایکروسافت رو قبول دارم!‌ ولی طراحی  زبانهای برنامه نویسیش رو نه...

یه مثال برای مهدی می زنم که ببینیم فریم تو دلفی چه فرقی داره؟
توی دات نت تا کامپایل نشه یه فریم نمی تونی سینکرون شدن فرم و فریم رو ببینی... خوب... این مشکلی نیست و قابل قبوله! ولی گاهی وقتها نیازه که توی خود فریم اشیا رو جابجا کنی .... توی دات نت یوزر کنترل به شعی منجمد و یکپارچه تبدیل میشه که امکان اور درایو کردن پراپرتی ها بصورت ویژوال نیست!‌ البته ساختار دات نت فرق داره ولی وی سی ال هنوزم بهترین می تونه باشه بخصوص که دست آدم باز هستش!


در ضمن:‌اگر توجه بفرمایید بنده زبانی که 90 درصد اوقات باهاش صحبت می کنم انگلیسیه ولی من اینجا حرفهارو به صورت فارسی سازی شده می نویسم! اگر دوست دارید اصلا انگلیسی خالص بنویسیم راحتتر هم هستم:))‌ اون یکی من میگم دیتای لایو (فارسی )‌بعد میاد تصحیحش می کنه! ایف یو لایک تو اسپیک انگلیش دن وی شود ترای ایت!‌ الز لیو ایت اند پلیز دونات ترای تو شو می هاو ماچ یور پرفکت این اسپیکینگ مور دن سام وان هوز لیوینگ اند ورکینگ این ا فرینتر کاونتری اند موست ده تایمز هو تو اسپیک انگلیش!


شرمنده !‌این اینگولوش بود!

----------


## Delphi Skyline

آقای کرامتی یعنی شما می گویید ماکروسافت برده ؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> یه مثال برای مهدی می زنم که ببینیم فریم تو دلفی چه فرقی داره؟ 
> توی دات نت تا کامپایل نشه یه فریم نمی تونی سینکرون شدن فرم و فریم رو ببینی... خوب... این مشکلی نیست و قابل قبوله! ولی گاهی وقتها نیازه که توی خود فریم اشیا رو جابجا کنی .... توی دات نت یوزر کنترل به شعی منجمد و یکپارچه تبدیل میشه که امکان اور درایو کردن پراپرتی ها بصورت ویژوال نیست!‌ البته ساختار دات نت فرق داره ولی وی سی ال هنوزم بهترین می تونه باشه بخصوص که دست آدم باز هستش!


من نمی فهمم، این چه تاثیری تو کار میتونه داشته باشه در حالیکه Build شدن مجدد پروژه وقتی بیش از چند ثانیه نمیگیره؟

دلایلی که مطرح میکنی بدرد استناد برای مقایسه دلفی و ویژوال استودیو نمیخوره. اگر دلیل بهتری داری منتظرم.

ضمنا:



> ایف یو لایک تو اسپیک انگلیش دن وی شود ترای ایت!‌ الز لیو ایت اند پلیز دونات ترای تو شو می هاو ماچ یور پرفکت این اسپیکینگ مور دن سام وان هوز لیوینگ اند ورکینگ این ا فرینتر کاونتری اند موست ده تایمز هو تو اسپیک انگلیش!


اونی که اون بالا نوشتی "Override (آور راید)" هست، نه "آور درایو". یک کم انگلیسی ات رو تقویت کن.  :wise1:

----------


## Delphi Skyline

> دلایلی که مطرح میکنی بدرد استناد برای مقایسه دلفی و ویژوال استودیو نمیخوره


آقای کرامتی یعنی VS بهتر از دلفیه ؟
شما که یه برلندیه بزرگ بودید .

----------


## brians2000

آورراید منظور من نیست... ! آورراید تنها بخشی از منظور من رو می رسونه و منظور من کنترل کاملیه که روی عملکرد وجود داره. ‌:)‌ به عبارت بهتر بنده در مورد کیورد آورراید منظوری نداشتم و منظور من *دقیقا معنای انگلیسی کلمه اوردرایو هست * ! بعدهم کسی آورراید نمی گه به اینصورت‌!  و نکته دیگر اینکه همیشه تو نرم افزار منظور کلمات کلیدی کامپایلر نیست... کلمات می تونن تکنیکی باشند منظور من اینجا راحتی کار رو می رسونه... این اصطلاح تو اینجا این معنی رو داده شما رفتید سراغ اورراید!‌ :))‌ من چی می گم و شما چی میگید! 

:)‌ در مورد س شارپ بلدر :‌البته منظور من اون کامپایلر در پشت صحنه نیست.. منظور من طریقه طراحی رابط کاربره... و کلا سی شارپ و وی بی کامپایلر هردو هم در فریم ورک وجود دارند. 

:))‌ حالا منظور منرو می فهمی از این لغت:
ببین... می تونی تو خود اینترفیس با تک تک پراپرتی ها و اندازه اشیا درون  فریم تو فریم دوم بازی کنی  و کارت رو سرعت بدی (آوردرایو)‌ ... 

گفتم پراپرتی هارو آوردرایو کنی اینجا قابل تصحیحه با اونها آوردرایو کار کنی  و منظور من پراپرتی به معنی خاص اون نیست بلکه کل تغییراتی که در یک فریم اعمال میشه هست. 

هروقت اینجا می گفتم VIRTUAL  باید پسوندش override  رو استفاده می کردم ولی منظور چون چیز دیگه ای بوده (سرعت بخشیدن به کار ... یه سره کردن!‌ )‌ از لغت دیگری استفاده کردم!


خواهش می کنم به منظور بنده قبل هرتوضیحی دقت بفرمایید... :)‌

با عرض معذرت بنده توضیحش رو می نویسم که دیگه کاملا متوجه بشید چه چیزی منظورم بوده : 

Informal. A state of heightened activity or concentration: shifted into overdrive toward the end of the semester

یعنی یه حالت شدید کردن و پراپرتی هم منظور فقط خاصیت اشیا نیست... 

اگر مفهوم است برویم سر بحثهای فنی..!

----------


## Delphi Skyline

> به شرطی که خود دلفی تو اون سالهایی که میگی باشد (عطف به تاپیک های NewsGroup های بورلند، بخش گفتگوهای General).


آقای کرامتی فکر نکنم اینطور باشه  :)

----------


## Delphi Skyline

آقای کرامتی با صحبت های شما پیشرفت در دلفی و با برلند را بی نتیجه می بینم .
فکر کنم دلفی انتخاب خوبی برای برنامه نویسی نیست و
آینده دلفی رو بد می بینم .
آقای کرامتی توضیح بدید .
 :flower:

----------


## Alfered109

آخرش ما نفهمیدیم چیکار کنیم
از نظر تجاری اگه نگاه کنیم ، بورلند محصولی ارائه کرد که کسانی که از visualC++‎ خسته شدند رو جذب کنه و موفق شد . اما بورلند کارها هواسشون باشه که راجع به مایکروسافت حرف زدن به همین راحتی نیست . شرکتی که محصول عظیمی مثل ویندوز با این همه توانایی میسازه ، مطمئنا میتونه ابزار توسعه نرم افزار تولید کنه که برای تولید انواع application ها کاربردی باشه .
من از visual studio 6 حالم بهم میخوره . قبول دارم که کار کردن با اون توجیح اقتصادی نداره . اما نباید بخاظر پیشینه بد مایکروسافت در vs6.0 ، ویژوال استودیو دات نت و توانایی هاش رو کنار گذاشت ( Library های مایکروسافت در visual studio 6.0 بسیار کامل بوده و برای تولید هر نوع نرم افزار کمبودی را ندارند .، در صورتی که بورلند فقط جنبه RAD را در محصولات خودش تقویت کرد ، در حالی که دلفی کمبود های زیادی داشت . مثلا برای کار با TAPI در دلفی هیچ چیز از طرف بورلند پیدا نمیشود . در صورتی که اگر از دید تولید کننده محصولی که قرار است جای visual studio را بگیرد نگاه کنیم ، این اصلا قابل قبول نیست ، آیا بورلند پیش بینی نکرده بود که کاربران دلفی نیاز به کار با TAPI دارند . من نمیدونم ، اما اینو میدونم که بخاطر time2market خیلی از مسائل زیر پا گذاشته میشوند ).
از طرفی هم بورلند به عنوان بزرگترین تولید کننده محیطهای توسعه نرم افزار ، تجربه زیادی در این زمینه داره و محصول های قدرتمندی به بازار ارائه کرده .
 در مجموع من میگم هر کدوم در زمینه ای بسیار قدرتمند ولی در زمینه ای دیگه کمی ضعف دارند ، چه دلفی ، چه C++‎Builder ، چه JBuilder و چه Visual Sutdio .

----------


## yashar666

یه چیزی من بگم من 5 سال دلفی کار میکنم و حدود 2 سال وی بی تو سایت شما هم خیلی کم میام ولی اگه نظر من رو بخوای میگم فقط دلفی  و فقط هم بوردلند اگه یه کم نگاه کنی ماکروسافت نرم افزار هاشو با تبلیغ زیاد رو کار میاره تو الان تو گوگل سرچ کن ببین چهقدر سایت وبی یا امسال اون رو میبینی با جه پشتیبانی مالی در افزارهای ماکروسافت در کار میان آیا دلفی هم ایطوریه 
من حتی  ,نه فقط من خیلی ها رو که من میشناسم که زس شارپ  و دلفی کار میکردن می گفتن دلفی بهتره و راحتر البته نه به اندازه وی بی ئلی خیلی قویتر در مورد دلفی 2005 هم میگم خیلی خوب به نظر من مثل بنز هست (اونقدر کامل یه کم سخت) نه سختم نیت راحت فقط باید عادت کنی اینم بگم که پاسکال سریترین کامپایل رو داره و سرعت و سریعترین زبان برنامه نوسی دلفی اگه شک کردی برات منبع دقیق می آرم خوش باشید

----------


## Rocker

آقا اینقدر تو این تاپیک بحث شده که کاربرا حوصلشون نمی کیره همشو بخونن واقعا که ماشالله.
اما من پند تا پست اول رو خوندم و اینطور متوجه شدم که جناب brians2000 vbmenu_register("postmenu_116764", true);   بد جوری داره از دلفی دات نت حمایت میکنه.
ایشون یه جورایی دارن یا داشتن تعصبی برخورد میکردن(علت استفاده از فعل داشتن بر میگرده به تاریخ تاپیک)من خودم سالهاست با دلفی کار میکنم و خیلی هم دوستش دارم اما نباید از حقایق چشم پوشی کرد.
همونطور که میدونید #C از پایه برای برنامه نویسی در چاچوب NET. طراحی شده و مثل دلفی یا ++C و ... برای برنامه نویسی تحت دات نت توسع داده نشدند مثلا دلفی اول برای برنامه نویسی win32 بود بعد اومد سراغ دات نت اما #C از همون اول برای کار با دات نت طراحی شد.
در مورد اینترفیس دو محیط دلفی و #C باید بگم که #C واقعا عالیه اینو دیگه نمیشه ازش چشم پوشی کرد محیط Visual stdiue 2005 واقعا جذاب طراحی شده محمکم میچشبه دسکتاپ.
راستش من با اینکه خیلی دلفی رو دست دارم اما کار برام تو محیطش عذاب آوره .
یه خواهشی دارم از دوستان با بحثهای تعصبی کاربران تازه کار رو گمراه نکنید حقایق رو قبول کنیم و بدون تحقیق صحبت نکنیم.
تعصب رو کنار بزاریم چون تعصب نشون دادن به این شرکتها جز اینکه در جا بزنیم و عمرمون رو تلف کنیم چیزی به همراه نداره به من و شما چه ربطی داره تا بیایم از این شرکت و اون شرکت دفاع الکی کنیم اگه اونا اومدن یه دلار به من وشما بدن؟؟
من تازگی ها به مایکروسافت مهاجرت مردم چون منافعم رو در اون دیدم به محض اینکه ببینم شرکتهای دیگه دارن بهتر کار میکنن بی برو برگرد میرم سراغ اونها عمر و وقت من بیشتر از تعصب نشون دادن به این شرکتها ارزش داره وقتی بیام رو مشکلات یه محصول چشم ببندمو اونها رو پنهان کنم خودمو سرکار گزاشتم.
بازم از دوستان ممنونم که تعصبی جواب نمی دن.

----------


## vcldeveloper

Rocker، تاپیک دو سال قبل رو بالا آوردید که بگید یک عده افراد در این تاپیک تعصبی رفتار کردند؟! از آن موقع تا بحال دو ورژن جدید از دلفی برای کار با دات نت توسعه داده شد. الان کسی از دلفی 2005 صحبت نمیکنه. 
شب بخیر، یخورده دیر متوجه تاپیک شدید!

----------

